# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] Kayathon

## Zepolak

Salut !

Simple : Kayato est un de nos read leads et accessoirement animateur.

Ça fait un petit moment que j'entends parfois : "j'vais m'acheter le commandeur".

Alors voici un petit coup de pouce de la guilde si vous le voulez bien. Comme ça on lui laisse pas le choix  :B): 

Comme Kayato est pas franchement pauvre (enfoiré de mouleux !!), une seule régle : *maximum 1po par personne*.

Ça fera un tome participatif  ::):  
(Oui ça ne payera pas la majorité du tome mais il n'avait qu'à pas tomber sur un précurseur !)

Je me dis aussi que chaque personne envoyant sa ptite pièce devrait avoir le droit de trouver un gage à la con (ou pas à la con d'ailleurs) pour Kayato à faire en PvE avec le bouquin commandeur. Et qu'on votera pour la meilleure proposition parmi toutes celle-là. Ouais ça paraît bien ça  ::trollface::

----------


## sweller

Pourquoi le gage en PVE? ::sad::  Je propose qu'il lead un bus (d'au moins 50 personnes) et qu'il se suicide du haut d'une falaise plusieurs fois de suite!

----------


## Charmide

Il serait temps ! (non, pas qu'on suicide un bus en boucle.. De toute façon rassure toi, ça lui arrivera  ::ninja:: )

C'est la crise financière virtuelle en ce moment pour moi, mais je donnerai 50pa !

----------


## Kayato

Ah tiens je n'étais pas au courant de ça  ::P: 

Sinon je ne suis plus si riche, il ne me reste que 70po après un craquage stuff reroll  :^_^: .

D'ailleurs si j'ai un tome je crois que ce sera pour mon bourrin de gardien.

----------


## Nessou

Je veux bien vos sangs puissants.

----------


## Hasunay

Qui me prête une petite pièce pour que je fasse un don ? Nan je déconne je donnerais 50pa pour voir le suicide collectif :D

----------


## Korbeil

Moi je veux bien vos magnétites chargées  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon j'irais poser un peu dans le coffre  ::):

----------


## Kayato

J'étais en forme pour faire le relai commander de 4h à 7h. Là on a plus de commander sur les maps, va vraiment me le falloir ce tome  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Hehe  ::): 

Effectivement, c'est la grosse pénurie. Après que tu sois parti, y'a encore eu CBE qui s'est retrouvé sans lead. Du coup j'ai tenu le multimap pendant une heure mais je vais me coucher.. 
Tout le monde à +220 ou dans les parages, c'est plutôt équilibré et on devrait def toutes nos structures, mais forcément c'est plus dur sans tome. 
J'espère que notre avance sera encore là pour l'équipe du matin.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Même si à la base je suis contre aider les bourgeois, je me connecterais ce soir lâcher ma pièce d'or pour la cause.  ::P:

----------


## nameless65

> Sinon je ne suis plus si riche, il ne me reste que 70po après un craquage stuff reroll .


 :tired: 

On en a pendu pour moins que ça...

----------


## doudou1408

Je me connecterais dans la journée pour lacher le fameux Po  ::): 
Et je tenais à dire que j'adore les leads de Kayato  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pareil, je ferai un don de 1po. Pour le gage je propose l'organisation d'un flash mob "/dance" avec plein de monde dans une zone bien peuplé pour avoir du publique

----------


## Ptit gras

Je donne 1 po si ça fait taire Panda par la même occasion  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

1 po également.
c'est quoi la couleur que kayato déteste le plus au monde ?
comme gage se vêtir du plussse moche skin avec sa plusse moche couleur dessus pendant un jour.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je donne 1 po si ça fait taire Panda par la même occasion


pute  ::(:

----------


## billybones

moi chui encore trop pauvre, charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même. quand je serai full exo et que mes achats prioritaires seront soldés, je pourrais faire le bourgeois et participer à l'effort.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Bon comme j'ai lâché mon po, je propose comme gage que Kayato chante "le petit bonhomme en mousse" sur le TS Vizuh en plein prime.  :;):

----------


## Sunlight

Pour les non-canard IG mais qui ont une affinité pour cette communauté CPC et le mcm il y a un pseudo à contacter pour faire un don ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pour les non-canard IG mais qui ont une affinité pour cette communauté CPC et le mcm il y a un pseudo à contacter pour faire un don ?


Envoyer un courrier IG à Vaaahn avec vos dons, je les transférerais à qui de droit ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Pour info je suis à 83po. J'ai des trucs à acheter pour mes reroll mais j'attend le tome avant de claquer à nouveau des tunes.

Merci pour vos dons.

----------


## Ptit gras

S'il vou plééééééééé donne té po a moi. je pauvre et san commandement


 :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Balance ton contact à Sunlight Kaya !

Je réfléchi pour le gage moi...

----------


## silence

> Pour info je suis à 83po.


Je ne sais pas si des gens t'ont envoyé l'argent mais personnellement j'ai déposé dans la banque de guilde et j'ai vu des dons de 1 po dans le log, ce qui n'est pas courant. Jette un œil si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Euh ouais j'ai déposé dans la banque de guilde perso....comme pour les commandothons précédents.

----------


## Kayato

Normalement je récupère au fur et a mesure ce que je vois dans la banque.

----------


## Sunlight

Bon voila, si je me suis pas foiré dans la manip ça doit être bon.  ::ninja:: 
Je tiens à dire que j'ai loupé mon entrée en McM pour envoyer cette lettre, fallait comme par hasard que ça pop à ce moment.  ::sad:: 

Enfin bon, c'est pour la bonne cause.  ::):

----------


## Thimill

J'ai entendu Soibo dire aussi : "j'vais m'acheter le commandeur"

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je réfléchis aussi pour le gage !  ::o: 
Mais bon, le chant, j'y crois plus. On attend toujours la Carioca de Charmide !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'ai entendu Soibo dire aussi : "j'vais m'acheter le commandeur"


Rêve Thimill! Mais le jour ou tu fera du lead régulièrement je suis près à investir 10po dans un tome rien qu'à toi.

----------


## Anita Spade

Et si on faisait un Guildothon? Afin de payer un tome Commandeur à tout les canards de la guilde CPC, une map entière remplies de symboles bleus...

A ce propos, y-a-t-il une limite aux nombres de commandeurs présents sur un serveur?

Sue ce, je m'en vais manger mon foie de Boeuf de 1h du matin avant d'aller voir comment est la situation au front.

----------


## purEcontact

De toutes façons, on va finir avec 24 tomes de commandants chez cpc  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Korbeil

> de toutes façons, on va finir avec 24 tomes de commandants chez cpc .


*this*

----------


## Charmide

> Je réfléchis aussi pour le gage ! 
> Mais bon, le chant, j'y crois plus. On attend toujours la Carioca de Charmide !


Et par "on", tu veux dire "toi"?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> De toutes façons, on va finir avec 24 tomes de commandants chez cpc .


Vu la culture de la guilde, oui, oui oui, c'est loin d'être improbable. Et cela surtout si d'autres commandeurs comme Tan ou Knukrit rejoignent la guilde.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et par "on", tu veux dire "toi"?


J'ai juste une bonne mémoire. Et je suis sûre que depuis que j'ai rappelé ta désertion, ça va en intéresser d'autres  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Bon. Je veux pas dire. Et je veux pas me moquer. Et je veux pas parler de l'esprit de contradiction féminin. Mais quand même. Les deux derniers messages de Lee Tchii...  ::wub::

----------


## Tynril

> J'ai juste une bonne mémoire. Et je suis sûre que depuis que j'ai rappelé ta désertion, ça va en intéresser d'autres





> J'ai envie d'ajouter :
> "Ceux qui sont intéressés, n'hésitez pas à le demander en chan guilde.
> Vos animateurs ont des mémoires de poisson rouge. Un tour de bocal, et hop, on oublie tout."




 ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

J'ai fait mon don en le donnant à Vaahn hier.
Il y a un compteur mis en place, histoire de booster les dons ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais vous êtes vraiment allés regarder mes deux derniers messages sur deux sujets différents ?  :tired: 
En fait, vous m'avez nommée animatrice pour supporter vos taunt, avouez !

----------


## Ptit gras

Il avait 70 po, on lui en a fourni au moins 45 de plus, il a 83 po. Par contre son necro il est full exo.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Haha. 70 + les 13 que j'ai pris de la banque hier + les 2 qu'on m'a envoyé = 85po. Il me reste 15po à farm.

(Mes 4 level 80 sont tous full exo full stuff 3W  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais vous êtes vraiment allés regarder mes deux derniers messages sur deux sujets différents ? 
> En fait, vous m'avez nommée animatrice pour supporter vos taunt, avouez !


Non non, je les ai juste lu l'un après l'autre. Ensuite, mon kernel32 a fait un crash.  ::trollface:: 

En tout cas, je trouve les interventions sur ce thread rigolotes  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> Non mais vous êtes vraiment allés regarder mes deux derniers messages sur deux sujets différents ? 
> En fait, vous m'avez nommée animatrice pour supporter vos taunt, avouez !


Moi j'te soutiens.

M'enfin quand même, avoue que tu t'es viandée là  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je reconnais avoir une mémoire sélective, et que lorsqu'il s'agit d’embêter Charmide, elle est particulièrement efficace, mais pas plus  :tired:

----------


## Narquois

J'suis prêt à payer 1 po pour la montée en grade du Kommander Kayato.

En échange, je voudrais le missionner pour la prise du Nord de CBE (la partie rouge de la troisième place de la honte) afin de pouvoir finir mon 100% d'exploration. Ché pochible?   :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> J'suis prêt à payer 1 po pour la montée en grade du Kommander Kayato.
> 
> En échange, je voudrais le missionner pour la prise du Nord de CBE (la partie rouge de la troisième place de la honte) afin de pouvoir finir mon 100% d'exploration. Ché pochible?


Moi je connais un mec, il avait le même problème que toi, du coup, il a été lead une nuit sur CBE, et depuis, il a son explo  ::ninja::

----------


## Narquois

Il leadait en stuff MF ou c'est quelqu'un d'autre?  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> Il leadait en stuff MF ou c'est quelqu'un d'autre?


Un autre  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

C'est ici qu'on donne des po pour entendre Charmide chanter la carioca?

----------


## Kiyo

Ça y est, j'ai fait mon don. Et comme gage je propose qu'il m'offre la cloche indestructible  ::ninja:: 

Nan sinon je soutiens l'idée de mr Slurp pour l'organisation d'un flashmob danse ou celle du chant, avec les cloches de l'hivernel en fond sonore  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Bon, remettons un peu d'ordre, filez lui votre argent et cessez le HS  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Ayé, je lui ai mit ma pièce dans sa bourse.
Moi je vote pour le petit bonhomme en mousse pendant qu'il lead un bus sur le TS Vizu en plein milieu d'une soirée!!!


Spoiler Alert! 


(je sens déjà le stream priceless pour la pub des CPC \o/)

----------


## Kayato

Merci à tous,je suis à 90po actuellement.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je t'en enverrai 2 ce soir.

---------- Post added at 09h30 ---------- Previous post was at 09h24 ----------

Ok, j'ai pas bien lu la première page, j'avoue.
Ce sera donc 1po.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je t'en enverrai 2 ce soir.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09h30 ---------- Previous post was at 09h24 ----------
> 
> Ok, j'ai pas bien lu la première page, j'avoue.
> Ce sera donc 1po.


et le gage ?  ::o:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Je suis pour la chanson (pas le petit bonhomme en mousse, s'il vous plait).
Par contre, vu que je ne suis pas sur le TS, enregistrez ça pour en faire profiter le reste de la guilde o//

----------


## Kayato

Je ne sais pas ce qu'on va faire mais on a 2 streamer chez CPC maintenant donc ca devrait le faire  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

J'ai déposé 1 (deux) PO. J'ai pas d'idée pour le gage. Il est tard. Enfin tôt. Enfin tard.

----------


## Kayato

Merci, hier soir j'étais à 95po en revendant plein de compos bas niveau.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'aurai pensé que tu aurai déjà ce qu'il faut. Allez ce soir je dépose encore un po en banque pour toi  :;):  :mec riche:

----------


## Kayato

Je met un apport de 70po (sachant qu'il ne me restera plus rien pour mes reroll en cours), mais depuis que ce projet à été lancé (à mon insu) je n'ai pas encore pu faire de session de farm.

Mais j'y suis presque  ::P:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

P'tain, j'ai zappé hier soir >_<

----------


## Kayato

> P'tain, j'ai zappé hier soir >_<


Je ne te félicite pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Oue mais nan il a "zappé"...
On l'attendra avec nos battes ce soir pour l'aider à pas "zapper".

*dit celui qui n'a encore rien donné*  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Slurp

On se déguisera avec des toniques fantomatiques pour pas être reconnu  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Donc le rendez-vous habituel, à l'endroit habituel, à l'heure habituelle pour aller se fournir en tonique ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouaip  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je mets un +1 pour leader sur la map CBE et nous permettre d'avoir les forts et tours du nord.
J'ai besoin que d'une tour alors j'ai mis 50 pa  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

*99,99 c ]0, 100] Pa... Hum... Promis j’essaierai de ne pas oublier ce soir* 

Offre valable le 24/01/2013 entre 19h et 22h et soumis à condition que Mr Slurp me le rappelle sans quoi ce dernier se verra taxer de la dite somme.

----------


## Guitou

Hop j'ai pensé à mon obole : 50pa.

Du coup si j'ai bien comprit la façon dont compte Kayato il devrait en être à 69po. Encore un petit effort les coins, son T3 n'est pas loin.

----------


## Kayato

Et voilà, merci à tous, le Kayathon est fini (j'ai même 50 pa d'avance pour ne pas me retrouver à 0).

----------


## Zepolak

Du coup faut faire un vote sur les gages, mais la chanson sur le TS VS, j'aime bien l'idée ouais !

----------


## ivanoff

je vote également pour la chanson sur TS VS  ::):

----------


## Nessou

La chanson toute désignée !

----------


## Vroum

La chanson officielle des canards c'est



Faudra peut être plusieurs commandeurs pour faire le refrain.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lanilor

+ 1 pour la chanson sur le TS VS. Petit poney pourrait être pas mal aussi comme chanson (j'imagine bien tout le TS le fredonner par la suite. Horrible).

----------


## Maximelene

> Petit poney pourrait être pas mal aussi comme chanson


Non.

Non !

NON !

...

Et merde, trop tard...

...

Petit poney, petit poney...

----------


## Maderone

> + 1 pour la chanson sur le TS VS. Petit poney pourrait être pas mal aussi comme chanson (j'imagine bien tout le TS le fredonner par la suite. Horrible).


Bah voilà ! 
Au moins grâce à ce générique, je suis totalement immunisé à la musique de l'autre fou !

----------

